# Electronic Speed Controller



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

I have an old R/C car that I decided to take the receiver out of and put in my old Aristo Alco FA-1 for my kids to use on the layout. I am curious if anyone can make a recommendation for a good Electronic Speed Controller to use? Thanks ahead of time for any inupt. 

JT


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're not going to use something like the RCS system I'd suggest using one of the ESC's from dimension engineering- 
http://www.dimensionengineering.com/SyRen10.htm 
They have a high switching rate and you shouldn't get a motor whine using them. 
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

I've had great success with RCS both the EVO and Elite...they are manf esp for LS Trains!...the EVO works with Land Based 2 Stick controlers 

Dave could help you there---425-823-3507..


----------

